# pre war Brandenburg bicycle German??



## shoe3 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a mens Roadster prewar Roadster Brandenburg....??? Can't find much on company. Any help??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 19, 2017)

We need more pictures!  If it has  a Torpedo coaster brake, it will be marked with a date or a date code.  German bikes, especially from the smaller manufacturers did not change much over time. You can get some clue from the grips:
1. cork handles (ca 1895-1920) 
2. wood handles (ca 1820-1960) mostly as spare part 
3. Celluloid handles (00 to mid 30's) 
4. bakelite handles (mid 30s until the 60s) 
5. rubber -grips (10-today)
Here is some information I was able to dig up:
http://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=16898&p=139903&hilit=brandenburg#p139903


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 22, 2017)

thanks Andrew,  been passing kidney stones so behind.Take picture in morning. Dark here earlier in Ohio.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 23, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> thanks Andrew,  been passing kidney stones so behind.Take picture in morning. Dark here earlier in Ohio.


----------

